# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Chờ một người không còn yêu em nữa…

## mycomputer

Chờ một người không còn yêu em nữa chính là chờ những cảm xúc nguôi ngoai. Để rồi, cả hai chúng ta sẽ cùng hạnh phúc, bên một nửa yêu thương khác không phải là nhau…


Người ta vẫn nói, chờ đợi không đáng sợ, mà đáng sợ là không biết phải chờ đợi đến bao giờ.

Vậy mà em lại tự mình giam lỏng thanh xuân vào một tòa thành ký ức đã vỡ tan. Em đem lòng tin và sự chờ đợi gieo mầm cây vô vọng nơi không xuất hiện ánh nắng mặt trời. Anh cứ đi, còn em thì ở lại…

Em hay lôi đám quá khứ ủ màu buồn ra phủi bụi. Giống việc làm vô nghĩa của những người trẻ rảnh rỗi hay than phiền. Nhưng với em, vuốt ve được quá khứ ngủ yên đôi phần em mới cảm thấy nhẹ nhõm hơn một chút. Dù chỉ là mảnh tình cũ, nhưng còn vương nên còn tội. Em sẽ không giống như những người cố chối bỏ quá khử của mình. Một chút chối bỏ cũng không. Dù sao, chúng ta cũng đã từng yêu nhau, không đúng sao?

Em hay dành thời gian để góp nhặt một vài niềm vui nho nhỏ, có thể là ai đó làm cho em vui, có thể là em tự làm cho mình vui. Nhưng không phải vì không có anh bên cạnh mà em tự cho phép mình buông thả hay cợt nhả với tình cảm của người khác. Em đáp với những lời ngỏ ý rằng em còn bận chờ đợi, chờ đợi một người không còn yêu em nữa. Em biết, đôi khi thật vô nghĩa, nhưng em vin vào đó để có thể thấy mình sẽ mạnh mẽ hơn như thế nào, anh ạ! Và, cũng vì em còn yêu anh! Khi nào hết yêu, em tự khắc không mong ngóng hay chờ đợi…




Có thể anh sẽ không tin, mọi người sẽ không tin. Nhưng em vẫn nghĩ, chỉ khi nào người ta biết cách tự vá lành vết thương trong tim mình thì mới đủ đầy dũng cảm và chân thành để đón nhận một trái tim khác. Vậy nên, việc em đang làm, là chờ đợi anh, chính là cách em chọn để chọn cho chuyện tình cũ một lối thoát nhẹ nhàng hơn.

Có thể mọi người sẽ cho rằng em sống quá cô độc và khổ đau trong khi tình cũ đã phôi pha. Nhưng em biết, rồi một ngày nào đó em sẽ lại nuôi nấng trong tim mình những mầm xanh hy vọng. Chỉ là hiện tại em chưa thật sự sẵn sàng. Nhưng có một điều mà em chắc chắn, rằng tình mới sẽ không thiệt thòi, và tình mới không cần phải bon chen tình cũ như hiện tại đang bon chen với quá khứ xa xôi.

Đừng cảm thấy phiền lòng khi em nói em chờ anh! Chúng ta sẽ vẫn đi về hai lối rẽ riêng biệt, có thể gặp hoặc không bao giờ gặp lại nhau thêm lần nào nữa. Chỉ là, em chờ cho khối cảm xúc này hóa nhạt nhòa vào một ngày không báo trước, ngày không muộn phiền. Và em, cũng đủ can đảm để nói chào anh, một lời chào tạm biệt cho chuyện tình yêu không chung đích đến!

Chờ một người không còn yêu em nữa chính là chờ những cảm xúc nguôi ngoai. Để rồi, cả hai chúng ta sẽ cùng hạnh phúc, bên một nửa yêu thương khác không phải là nhau…


(Sưu tầm)

----------


## nguyennga2014

Bài hay quá, đọc cảm động  :Smile:

----------


## kohan

Hay quá! Em đang chờ một người yêu em nhưng không biết thời gian xa cách có làm anh quên em không?

----------

